# Hashi's and folliculitis



## TBRaysgrl3 (May 28, 2013)

I'm new here and was recently diagnosed with Hashi's and am hypo and have only been on meds for one week. I know that dry skin and hair loss, etc. are common symptoms, but has anyone else had Hashi's and folliculitis? I have suffered from chronic folliculitis for as long as I've had the other Hashi's symptoms. The only places that are bump-free are my hands and feet! Antibiotics and topical treatments have had zero effect. Especially now that its summer, I don't want to have to cover up all the time. If anyone else has had a similar experience, I would appreciate any advice and words of wisdom!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Due to extreme stress over the last few months I felt my thyroid hormones got out of wack - I had 2 episodes of folliculitis.

There is an old time antiseptic remedy called Apinol which is an antiseptic and can be ordered online.

My dog sitter usews it on her dogs when they have any skin issues and often my dog gets a bump after a groom and this takes care of it.

I used it the 2nd occurrence and it cleared within a week.

I wish you luck - it must be horrible to have these all over your body.:hugs:


----------

